# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية  كيف تصبح سمسارا فى البورصة  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## عبدالعزيز اليمني

*ذا كنت من الشباب  الطموح الذي يود أن يكون سمسارا في بورصة الأوراق المالية ويصبح من رجال  المال والأعمال؛ فهذا بطبيعة الحال ليس صعبا، ولكن ليس سهلا في الوقت ذاته!  فالأمر يتطلب مجهودا وكفاحا حقيقيين حتى تستطيع الوصول لمرتبة سمسار في  بورصة الأوراق المالية التي يعتبرها البعض وظيفة تدر ذهبا على صاحبها.*   *ويمكن أن يحالفك التوفيق كي تصبح  أيضا سمسارا في البورصات العالمية. ولكن ما هي هذه الوظيفة؟ وأي مؤهلات  ومهارات عليك أن تمتلكها قبل أن تفكر في العمل بها؟ تعال معي في السطور  القادمة لأرشدك إلى ذلك.*   *من هو السمسار؟*    *بداية فإن الوساطة أو السمسرة هي عمل يتضمن التقريب بين  طرفين بقصد الربح لهما، مع حصول الوسيط أو السمسار على مقابل مادي من  كليهما عند انتهاء الصفقة يتمثل في "العمولة". وبناء على هذا التعريف فإن  السمسار في البورصة يعمل كوسيط في شراء أو بيع الأوراق المالية (أسهم  وسندات) تبعا للقوانين التي تحكم رأس المال في الدولة التي تكون بها  البورصة؛ حيث لا يستطيع المستثمر القيام بذلك العمل من تلقاء نفسه، ولا  يستطيع أيضا أن يدخل المقصورة في البورصة لتنفيذ العمليات الخاصة به إلا من  خلال السمسار.*    *والفائدة التي تعود عليك من أن تكون سمسارا تتمثل في  العمولة التي تتقاضاها من العميل، سواء في عمليات البيع والشراء التي سوف  تنفذها أنت للعميل بناء على أوامر منه؛ سواء حقق العميل من تلك العمليات  ربحا أو خسارة، فلا دخل للسمسار بذلك، وكل ما يهمه هو تنفيذ طلبات وأوامر  العميل بالبيع أو الشراء.*    *ونظرا لأن السمسار يقدم عملا بهدف الحصول على عمولة  فيمكن النظر إليه من هذه الزاوية على أنه "تاجر"؛ فهو يشتري المعلومات  المتعلقة بفرص الاستثمار في الأسهم والسندات، وأداء الأسواق المالية،  ومعدلات الربح ودرجات السيولة لكل منها، بالإضافة إلى الخبرة والمهارة في  كيفية استغلال هذه الفرص واستثمارها، من مصادر متعددة، ثم يبيع عمله القائم  على هذه الخبرة والمعلومات للمستثمرين، من خلال توجيه أموالهم للأسهم  الأكثر ربحية.*    *عملية سمسرة*    *ولتقريب الصورة إلى الذهن يمكن تخيل عملية سمسرة؛ فعندما  يذهب أحد العملاء الذين يرغبون في المضاربة أو الاستثمار في الأوراق  المالية من أسهم أو سندات إلى إحدى شركات السمسرة فإنه يريد التعرف على ما  يستطيع أن يقوم به من هذه العمليات من الاستثمار في البورصة، فتخصص له  الشركة أحد السماسرة الذين يعملون لديها، ويكونون وكلاء لها في البورصة؛  حيث يقومون بتنفيذ العمليات بناء على رغبات العملاء.*    *فينصح السمسار المستثمر العميل بشراء أنواع معينة من  الأوراق المالية طبقا لإمكانيات ذلك العميل المالية، ويقوم هذا العميل  أحيانا بالتفاوض مع السمسار على العمولة، وخصوصا إذا كان حجم استثماراته  كبيرا، ثم يعطي تفويضا كتابيا للسمسار، سواء كان تفويضا كاملا بالبيع أو  الشراء أو أحدهما أو إدارة المحفظة المالية الخاصة به.*    *ويقوم السمسار بتحديد السعر مع العميل، سواء بالبيع أو  الشراء، ثم التنفيذ عندما تسنح له الفرصة لذلك حسب تقلبات السوق. ويقوم  بخصم العمولة الخاصة به والمتفق عليها من الحساب المالي الخاص بالعميل،  والذي يكون قد قام به للتعامل مع شركة السمسرة، وهو غالبا ما يكون في صورة  عقد، ثم تحول الشركة الأوراق المالية المشتراة إلى الحفظ المركزي حتى يتم  إثبات العملية فيها لصالح العميل.*    *وتبدو أهمية سماسرة الأوراق المالية فيما يقدمونه  لعملائهم من وقت تسلم الأمر حتى تنفيذه، سواء تسلم وتنفيذ عمليات البيع  والشراء أو الخدمات الإضافية الأخرى التي يقدمونها كتوفير خزائن لحفظ  الأوراق المالية فيها ومساعدة العملاء في تجزئة أوراقهم المالية، أو القيام  بالاكتتاب نيابة عنهم أو حتى إدارة محفظتهم المالية، وإعداد التقارير  الدورية والبحوث والدراسات عن السوق التي تمد بها العميل. وتتحدد أهم أنواع  الأوامر التي تصدر لشركة السمسرة بشأن التعامل على الأوراق المالية من قبل  العميل من حيث تقسيمها إلى السعر والمدة والكمية والمرونة.*    *شروط في السمسار*    *يجب أن يتوافر بك عدد من الصفات حتى تكون سمسارا، وهي أن  تتعرف أولا على تلك المهنة وتحبها، وأن تتفاعل معها أيضا، بالإضافة إلى  شروط أخرى يكاد يكون هناك اتفاق عليها في معظم البورصات في الدول العربية،  وأبرزها ما يلي:*    *1. أن تكون حاصلا على مؤهل جامعي في مجال التجارة أو الاقتصاد والمحاسبة.*    *2. خطاب ترشيح من إحدى شركات السمسرة إلى الهيئة  المسئولة عن سوق المال ترشحك فيه للحصول على رخصة سمسار للعمل كممثل لشركة  السمسرة في عمليات التداول بالبورصة.*    *3. ألا تكون صادرة ضدك أي أحكام جنائية أو مالية.*    *4. شهادة إنهاء لإحدى الدورات المتخصصة المعدة للتأهيل للوظيفة.*    *5. شهادة من البورصة تفيد بأنك اجتزت الدورة المعدة لوظيفة سمسار.*    *6. اجتياز الاختبارات الخاصة بهيئة سوق المال في القانون التجاري، والمحاسبة والكمبيوتر.*    *ولكي تجتاز الاختبارات الخاصة بالوظيفة عليك أن تتلقى  دورات الإعداد لوظيفة سمسار، ولا بد أن تضم الدورات دراسة المواد التالية:  التحليل الاقتصادي الكلي والجزئي، المحاسبة المالية وإعداد القوائم  المالية، التحليل المالي، التحليل الأساسي، التحليل الفني، التحليل الكمي،  السندات والأسهم، المشتقات المالية، عمليات بورصة الأوراق المالية، المقاصة  والتسوية والحفظ المركزي، ضمان الاكتتاب، المخاطر، البنوك، شهادات الإيداع  الدولية، القوانين المتعلقة بسوق المال، تنفيذ برامج الخصخصة، صناديق  الاستثمار، التأمين على عمليات الأوراق المالية، قواعد السلوك المهني،  لوائح العمل الداخلية بالبورصة، التوريق، صناديق التأمين على التسويات.*    *وبعد اجتياز تلك الاختبارات تحصل على رخصة تجيز لك العمل  في نشاط السمسرة، وأن تدخل مقصورة التداول في البورصة، وتتلقى الطلبات  والأوامر من العملاء وتنفيذها.*    *خصائص السمسار وأدواته*    *ويتصف السمسار الجيد بعدة خصائص أبرزها ما يلي:*    *- التسجيل في البورصة وهيئة سوق المال أنه ممثل إحدى شركات السمسرة.*    *- الأمانة في تنفيذ أوامر وطلبات العميل.*    *- ألا يضغط على العميل الخاص به بخصوص تنفيذ بعض العمليات من بيع أو شراء.*    *- أن تكون العلاقة بين السمسار وعميله قائمة على الارتياح الشخصي.*    *- مراعاة مصلحة العميل والاهتمام بطلباته واحترام أفكاره مع التوصية في حالة طلب منه ذلك.*    *- التوفيق بين طلبات العملاء حتى لا يحدث تعارض.*    *- عدم المغالاة في العمولة المطلوبة، وإتاحة قدر من التفاوض بشأن العمولة مع العميل إذا طلب منه ذلك.*    *أما أدوات السمسار فتتمثل في الآتي:*    *1. الخبرة الشخصية ورؤية السوق.*    *2. القدرة على التحليل العام للاقتصاد سواء على المستوى الكلي والجزئي حتى يستطيع التعرف على المناخ العام للبيع والشراء.*    *3. المهارة في استخدام التحليل الأساسي والذي يعتمد على تحليل الأوضاع المالية للشركات.*    *4. المهارة في استخدام التحليل الفني وخرائط الأسهم لمعرفة اتجاهات الأسعار.*    *5. التعامل مع أجهزة الحاسب الآلي من خلال الحزم الإحصائية الخاصة بتحليل الأسهم.*    *6. استخدام أسرع الطرق بالاتصال بعميله حتى يستطيع إرشاده وتلقي الطلبات الخاصة به.*    *سمسار محلي أم عالمي؟*    *ويختلف السمسار في البورصة المحلية والبورصة الخارجية أو  العالمية في أمرين أساسين: أولهما أن السمسار في البورصة المحلية لا يدفع  تأمينا كبيرا نظير إعطائه رخصة بممارسة أنشطة السمسرة داخل البورصة، والعكس  من ذلك في البورصات العالمية فيجب على السمسار دفع مبلغ كبير كتأمين لحقوق  العملاء.*    *أما الأمر الثاني فهو أن السمسار في البورصة العالمية  ينفذ عملياته ليس داخل إحدى البورصات فقط، ولكن يجوز له تنفيذ عملياته في  أي بورصة مُدْرَج فيها تلك الأسهم أو السندات التي يتم التعامل عليها.*    *ومن أمثلة كبرى شركات السمسرة في العالم (ميريل لينش،  مورجان ستانلي، سيتي جروب، كريديت يويس، فرست بوسطن، بير شتيرنز، دويتش  بنك، جولدمان ساكس، جي بي مورجان تشايز، ليهمان برودذرز، يو بي إس،  أربورج).*    *التزامات السمسرة*    *أما من حيث الالتزامات المفروضة على السمسار وشركته تجاه  العميل، فهي أن تقوم الشركة بعرض الدفاتر التجارية والقيد في السجل  التجاري والامتناع عن المنافسة غير المشروعة، والالتزام بالإفصاح تجاه  عملائها قبل التعاقد عن المعلومات والبيانات المهمة التي يحتاجها هذا  العميل أو المستثمر بمعنى أدق، وكذلك التزامها بحفظ سر المهنة فيما عدا  الحالات الاستثنائية التي تبيح الإفضاء كحالة الحصول على إذن مسبق صريح  ومكتوب من العميل أو من ينوب عنه أو تقديم معلومات للبورصة أو الجهات  الرقابية أو القضائية.*    *يضاف إلى ذلك التزام شركة السمسرة بضمان سلامة العملية  من خلال التحقق من العميل من حيث شخصه وصفته وأهليته، والتحقق من محل  التعامل سواء الأوراق المالية أو الثمن، وعلى شركة السمسرة، كذلك الالتزام  بتقديم كشف حساب لعملائها وأن تمتنع عن التعامل بناء على معلومات غير  معلنة، والامتناع عن القيام ببعض الأعمال المحظورة كاستغلال ثقة العملاء أو  إبرام العقود الصورية المظهرية، أو التعامل لحسابها الخاص.*    *وبالنسبة لحقوق شركة السمسرة تجاه عملائها، فهي لها الحق  في مبلغ العمولة ولها الحق في الحبس اقتضاء لحقها. وفي حالات انقضاء شركة  السمسرة وتصفيتها إما بسبب الشطب من قائمة سماسرة الأوراق المالية أو بصدور  حكم قضائي بحلها أو بانتهاء أجلها أو بإفلاسها، فعلى الشركة أن تراعي حقوق  العملاء قبل أن تشهر إفلاسها أو انتهاء النشاط الخاص بها وهي مسئولية  قانونية على عاتق أصحاب الشركة أنفسهم.*   *ولمزيد من الخبرة العملية للسمسار والتي تجعله أكثر كفاءة في أداء مهام وظيفته يمكن الاطلاع على الكتب والمواقع الآتية:*    *الكتب:*    *منير هندي، الأوراق المالية وأسواق رأس المال، القاهرة، المكتبة الأكاديمية، 2002.*    *عاشور عبد الجواد عبد الحميد، النظام القانوني للسمسرة في الأوراق المالية، القاهرة، المكتبة العربية للعلوم، 1995.*    *طارق عبد العال حماد، التحليل الفني والأساسي للأوراق المالية، القاهرة، دار الشروق، 2000.*    *أمين السيد أحمد لطفي، التحليل المالي الأساسي للاستثمار في الأوراق المالية، القاهرة، دار المعرفة، 2000*

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

منقووووووول

----------


## عبدالكريم

*
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا النقل المفيد يا أخي عبد العزيز   
واعتقد ان هذا المقال الجميل متعلق ببورصات الاسهم لذا ساترك الموضوع قليلا هنا ثم انقله الى منتديات الاسهم ليستفيد منه الاخوة هناك  
بارك الله فيك *

----------


## عبدالعزيز اليمني

> *
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا النقل المفيد يا أخي عبد العزيز   
> واعتقد ان هذا المقال الجميل متعلق ببورصات الاسهم لذا ساترك الموضوع قليلا هنا ثم انقله الى منتديات الاسهم ليستفيد منه الاخوة هناك  
> بارك الله فيك *

  نورتنا ياستاذي والله قبل طرح الموضوع كنت بضعها في قسم الاسهم بس انا اتعود اضع مواضيعي في قسم العملات
  خذ راحتك الموضوع موضوعك

----------


## Leonardo

شكرا على المقال الجميل و المفيد  
لو أمكن تقول اسم الدورات دى لو تعرفها يعنى يكون شىء اجمل و اضافة قوية للموضوع - اقصد الدورات الى السمسار محتاج ياخدها -  
شكرا مرة تانية  :006:

----------


## الطموح1110

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظظظظ

----------


## رضا جدا

> شكرا على المقال الجميل و المفيد  
> لو أمكن تقول اسم الدورات دى لو تعرفها يعنى يكون شىء اجمل و اضافة قوية للموضوع - اقصد الدورات الى السمسار محتاج ياخدها -  
> شكرا مرة تانية

 متابعين

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*مع الاسف و عن تجربه 
عشان تكون سمسار بورصه
لازم يكون معك عملاء
عشان الشركه تشغلك معاها*

----------


## الحب مو كلمة

يعطيك الف عافيه خوي وماشاء الله عليك دائما اراك تنير صفحات المنتدى بعطائك اسئل الله لك التوفيق

----------

